# Directv dish made of ?



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, What are Directv's dishes,Lmb arm and base made of ? The reason i need to know is i am doing fall cleaning and want to take my 2 old dishes to the recycling center. Will they even take them ?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

onan38 said:


> Hi everyone, What are Directv's dishes,Lmb arm and base made of ? The reason i need to know is i am doing fall cleaning and want to take my 2 old dishes to the recycling center. Will they even take them ?


aluminum...
yes


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I think they're steel..


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Stamped steel, not hardly worth the effort, if you have weekly Recycle pick up, put it out your cans, bottles and plastics.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

FYI...my old 3lnb dish was plastic and snow stuck to it like glue. I never had a problem with my old steel sony dish, nor do I have snow problems with the new dish.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

You can check it with a magnet if it sticks it is most likely steel, if it doesn't stick aluminum.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

unobtainium, or possibly adamantium. :lol:

Seriously I think they're aluminum.


----------



## seltech (Feb 5, 2008)

Dalekanium :lol: 

where's my Doctor Who addicts?

.. considering the weight, I'd have to say the reflector is at least aluminum where the other parts might be steel or some other metal.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The vast majority of the dishes are stamped steel with a powder-coat finish. The Phase II dish and the Andrew international dish were metal-impregnated fiber glass.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

transparent aluminum?


----------

